# I fell in love with the same woman 3x



## agatha (Jun 6, 2009)

“I Have Fallen In Love With The Same Woman Three Times”

I have fallen in love
with the same woman three times;
In a day spanning 19 years
of tearful joys and joyful tears.
I loved her first when she was young,
enchanting and vibrant, eternally new.
She was brilliant, fragrant,
and cool as the morning dew.
I fell in love with her the second time;
when first she bore her child and mine
always by my side, the source of my strength,
helping to turn the tide.
But there were candles to burn
the world was my concern;
while our home was her domain.
and the people were mine
while the children were hers to maintain;
So it was in those eighteen years and a day.
’till I was detained; forced in prison to stay.
Suddenly she’s our sole support;
source of comfort,
our wellspring of Hope.
On her shoulders felt the burden of Life.
I fell in love again,
with the same woman the third time.
Looming from the battle,
her courage will never fade
Amidst the hardships she has remained,
undaunted and unafraid.
she is calm and composed,
she is God’s lovely maid.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice!:smthumbup:


----------



## agatha (Jun 6, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Very nice!:smthumbup:


 This was written by our late senator who has been politocally imprisoned for 7 years to his wife which is our former president who recently passed away. our country now is mourning for her. I really feel the strong love here and made me cry when this poem featured on tv as tribute to her. I would like to dedicate this to all the wives here and mothers.


----------

